# Do rabbits need direct sunlight?



## CiaraPatricia (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi, hope someone can help me with this  I'm a bit confused about the whole vitamin D thing with rabbits. Do they absolutely need direct sunlight or can they get it from food?

Mine are outdoors so get to go out in runs and sunbathe, but for the winter I had them in the shed. They had light through a window, but not direct sunlight. 

Now they are outside but I've just put two in the shed because they're going to give birth soon (they're separated) and it's more cosy for the babies and safer. They'll be in there until the babies are big enough to hop around, then they can come out during the day in runs.

Will they be ok?

Also for people who have indoor rabbits, do they need sunlight?



Thanks


----------



## Ronin Shinobi (Feb 14, 2011)

My care books tell my to keep rabbits out of direct sunlight from windows if they are indoors. Since ambient heat transfers more and can kill a rabbit. As for vitamin intake. If you are worried you can always get them a supplement to add to their food and water if you don't think they are getting enough from their food.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Feb 14, 2011)

Like Ronin said, rabbits should always be kept out of direct sunlight. However, like us, they do need some sun in their lives! This is why I prefer to keep the bunnies outside in the nice months. Just like us, I think they can get slow and mopey in the winter without sun.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't think that they need sun, but I know Sparky loves to lay in the sunlight that comes in her window in the afternoon. She can move out of it if she gets hot.


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok, thank guys  that's a relief.

Mine do love to sunbathe, but obviously they have shade aswell and it doesn't get too hot here, so they should be ok. I put something over the top of their runs if it ever gets really hot (not much in Ireland) to stop them sunbathing


----------

